# Krazy Nazi VTOL project



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

(No offense intended to any actual crazy Nazis who may post on this board)

This is Fantastic Plastic's 1/72 resin kit of a Rheinmetal-Borsig VTOL project from WWII that even _I_ had never heard of before!

Finished in early war 70/71/65 camo, in the markings of 9./JG2, with some appropriate additonal markings:




























How I managed to finish this during a solid month of overtime is beyond me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

John,
Well obviously not that much beyond you since you finished the wee devil anyways and,as usual did a stirling job sir :thumbsup: 


No offence taken...zis time und zis time only !!





Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice job, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Der LawnDart. Bit of a wing dragger.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Apparently not a completely though-out design :lol:.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A little more flashy:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/rm-vtol-1.html

Yeah, I know there's a typo, and I don't care.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Uber-kool!

Very nice paint job--I didn't realize the Germans used the sharks' mouths as well.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very cool


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Uber-kool!
> 
> Very nice paint job--I didn't realize the Germans used the sharks' mouths as well.


 Well, I stole the decal from an American P-39, but, yes, pretty much everybody used shark mouths. I've got a Messerschmitt 109D kit somewhere with one. There were even some World War ONE German examples.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent job on a crazy looking design, John!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

very cool, weird plane


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John,

Looks great. Especially the sharks mouth. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

